
Ask HN: What could be the technology stack behind an app like Pokemon Go? - aaossa
Hi, I was wondering what could be the technology behind Pokemon Go. Everybody loves it, but is there something new? An innovation? Is it using stuff that already existed? What could they be doing in their servers? I was searching about this but couldn&#x27;t find anything related
======
hhandoko
This link was provided in another HN post: [https://www.quora.com/What-
programming-language-was-used-to-...](https://www.quora.com/What-programming-
language-was-used-to-code-Pokemon-Go?share=1)

~~~
jaxondu
Niantic has issue scaling the game quickly to more countries. Does not look
good for Google Cloud. Even more so as there are ex-Googlers in Niantic in
which most people will assume they have better grasp of Google cloud tech. Is
it game design make the scaling difficult or is it Google cloud?

------
lardo
You can decompress an apk as if it were a zip and poke around at the package
namespaces. Here's what I spotted without looking too carefully:

dagger

rx

lots of unity stuff

SpaceMadness/lunar-unity-console

bitter/android-jni-bridge

crittercism

FasterXML/jackson

google/gson

Google VR SDK

square/otto

apache commons io

upsight

voxelbusters (assets?)

